
‘A Frightening Time in America’: An Interview with David Foster Wallace - fogus
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2011/jun/13/david-foster-wallace-russia-interview/
======
carsongross
"Fascism should more properly be called corporatism because it is the merger
of state and corporate power." --Benito Mussolini

Given that definition, and the example careers of Our Heros, Hank Paulson,
Jeff Immelt, and so on, I have a hard time concluding that America isn't de
facto fascist today.

------
Uhhrrr
Other than the number of syllables he employs, I can't really tease out any
differences between DFW's worldview and that of a college freshman who just
discovered Marxism.

